# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Những sai lầm khi khởi nghiệp

## seotheanhgroup

rắng, thời gian đầu rất khó khăn, vất vả... Chính những chia sẻ kiểu này đã làm cho một số bạn trẻ ngộ nhận.

Chào bạn đọc gần xa,

“Khởi nghiệp” là hai từ mà tôi đã ấp ủ từ lúc còn ngồi trên ghế giảng đường đại học, hàng ngày, hàng giờ tôi luôn làm việc cật lực để mong sớm ngày được chạm tay vào nó. Cho đến hôm nay điều đó đã thành hiện thực với tôi. Nhân dịp cuối năm tổng kết và nhìn lại chặng đường đi qua, tôi muốn chia sẻ chút ít kinh nghiệm của mình với các bạn trẻ đã và đang sắp có ý định khởi nghiệp…. Chỉ mong với những kinh nghiệm nhỏ nhoi này sẽ giúp các bạn tránh được rủi ro và sớm đạt được những thành công như mong đợi.

*Sai lầm thứ nhất: Ảo tưởng tay trắng làm nên sự nghiệp.
*
Trên các phương tiện truyền thông, thậm chí lời tự sự của một số doanh nhân được xem là thành đạt đều có một điểm chung là chúng tôi lập nghiệp từ hai bàn tay trắng, thời gian đầu rất khó khăn, vất vả...

Chính những chia sẻ kiểu này đã làm cho một số bạn trẻ ngộ nhận, giờ mình chưa có vốn nhưng những anh A chị B kia lúc khởi nghiệp cũng thế, vậy tội gì ta không khởi nghiệp cho bằng chị bằng anh. Xin thưa đó là một suy nghĩ sai lầm nghiêm trọng. Bạn không tin ư ??? Hãy thử xem sẽ có kết quả sớm thôi.

*Sai lầm thứ hai: Kinh doanh cái mà mình không biết hoặc không thích
*
Có bạn sẽ bảo tôi “điên àh”, không thích hoặc không biết thì ai dám kinh doanh? Vâng, vậy mà có đấy và không muốn nói khởi nghiệp dạng này nhiều nữa là khác… Người Việt Nam chúng ta có một suy nghĩ rất là lạ, từ nông thôn đến thành thị đều thế, tôi xin dẫn chứng bằng hai câu chuyện có thật nhé.

*Ở nông thôn:* Cả xóm sinh sống trước giờ bằng nghề trồng dừa, tự dưng có một nhà đi học khuyến nông ở đâu đó, về đốn dừa trồng chanh. Năm đó chanh được mùa, dừa thì giá vẫn vậy thậm chí bị rớt giá do nhiều quá… Kết quả năm sau nữa cả xóm không thấy bóng cây dừa nào mà thay vào đó toàn chanh là chanh… Cuối cùng chắc các bạn cũng đoán ra được, chanh rụng thúi gốc chẳng ai thèm hái do công đi hái còn mắc hơn tiền bán chanh.

*Ở thành thị:* Có một hàng ăn khá ngon luôn đông khách, đối diện là ông hàng xóm làm nghề gia công, thu nhập chẳng là bao, hàng ngày ra vô cứ lẩm bẩm ca cẩm với bà vợ và cuối cùng 2 vợ chồng quyết định mở quán ăn y như thế. Cũng trương bảng khai trương rầm rộ nhưng cuối cùng chỉ trụ được 7 tháng, vì khách bên kia vẫn đông, còn bên ông này trừ ngày khai trương những ngày sau đó khách càng thưa dần.. thưa dần cho đến khi đóng cửa.

*Sai lầm thứ ba: Tôi tài giỏi
*
Thời điểm hiện nay tôi thấy các bạn trẻ rất hay bị mắc sai lầm này. Tự tin vào bản thân là điều đáng quý, đó là một trong những yếu tố quyết định làm nên thành công của bạn, nhưng phần lớn các bạn trẻ lại ngộ nhận giữa tự tin và tự đại, luôn cho mình là cái tâm của thế giới, nhất là những bạn sớm gặt hái được một số thành công nhất định. Khởi nghiệp với tư tưởng tôi tài giỏi coi chừng sẽ sớm ôm hận đấy.

Trên đây là 3 nguyên nhân mà theo tôi là ảnh hưởng khá nhiều trong việc khởi nghiệp của các bạn, ngoài ra cũng còn nhiều yếu tố khác nữa. Nói chung con đường khởi nghiệp là cả một quá trình đầu tư và phấn đấu, không có việc gì dễ dàng khi bắt đầu từ con số 0. Các bạn nào có ý định khởi nghiệp thì nên cân nhắc và quyết định việc gì nên làm và không nên làm.

Đến đây sẽ có bạn đọc thắc mắc tôi là ai và những gì tôi nói trên đây có đáng tin cậy không? Xin thưa ba nguyên nhân trên đã một lần làm tôi mất tất cả, ngắn gọn là khởi nghiệp sau một năm tôi thành kẻ trắng tay theo đúng nghĩa đen của nó. Còn tôi là ai thì xin phép không trả lời, nhưng các bạn cứ biết là đang nói chuyện với một người rất đam mê kinh doanh và muốn đem những đúc kết trải nghiệm thực của bản thân để chia sẻ cho các bạn trẻ muốn dân thân vào chốn thương trường.(toàn là những bài học xương máu không đấy).

Năm mới chúc trang báo cùng bạn đọc dồi dào sức khoẻ, an khang thịnh vượng, những bạn khởi nghiệp sẽ gặt hái nhiều thành công hơn nữa.

----------

